# WHO SAID ....TORT'S R FOR THE BIRDS?



## N2TORTS (Jun 1, 2010)

Sally..... studies up with all of us too! 








" She says .... " HAPPY TORT~N " .. well Iam working on it~ 

JD~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 1, 2010)

cute! hahaha


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2010)

I love, love, love Sally! Is she the same one that Beretta had? That was a TV show a while back.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 1, 2010)

terryo said:


> I love, love, love Sally! Is she the same one that Beretta had? That was a TV show a while back.



Same Type of Bird ... Cockatoo...DIff species. 
Beretta's bird was a sulpher crested.....= thin yellow mowhawk "display" 
Sally is an Umbrella... = Pure WHite Indian chief head dress type " display" .... 

Umbrellas are a little bigger too! ....Pure white with a tinge of yellow under her wings and tail feathers. And a remarkable bird she is.... 

and yes I know the show .. well.... we're dating ourself's now!


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a LSC2, he jumps on my keyboard, laughing gleefully the whole time! Usually he jams up a letter. Silly birds 
Sally is gorgeous.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so cool, what a babe! Tell everyone about 'the egg' incident..great story!


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha So cute  Sally is beautiful!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

So cute! I have a phobia of birds, even parakeets!! But I love cockatoos, I still wouldn't hold one on my finger but I'd trust them over any other bird lol


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 2, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> She is so cool, what a babe! Tell everyone about 'the egg' incident..great story!



Well .. the great egg story goes like this, Monday after the sheer joy of getting the new tort..I layed down on the couch with Sally and the tv. Dozing off for about an hour, I awoke to Sally still nestled in my arm/side area.... but She looked surpised " like she did something wrong" .. When I sat up ... Low an behold.... "She laid an egg on me!!"
WOW ... this is her 5th egg.... and no I dont have plans on breeding her~
She is deffinitly one of the joys in my life! 




* HAPPY TORT~N * 
JD~:shy:


----------



## Candy (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh why not breed her JD? Lets pass on your joy to others who might want one of Sally's offspring.  That is soooo cute of Sally watching the computer and helping others with their tortoises. Let me know what she thinks about Dale.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 3, 2010)

Such a coquettish tilt to her head...she clearly knows she's attractive.


----------

